# PICK UP YOUR BUTTS!!!



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Can't tell you how annoying and nasty it is seeing all the butts left on the ice. 

If you leave your butts on the ice after you leave you are a dirty animal and I hope you stub your toe real hard.


----------



## thunderman (Mar 10, 2005)

Robert88 said:


> Can't tell you how annoying and nasty it is seeing all the butts left on the ice.
> 
> If you leave your butts on the ice after you leave you are a dirty animal and I hope you stub your toe real hard.


Spitting the chew is worse 😫


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Buttheads think the whole world is an ashtray.

A couple years ago I saw a guy from down the street dump out his car ashtray in front of my house.

I cleaned it up and picked up the usual Mc Donalds trash and some water bottles....

Later that evening I drove down to his place and dumped it on the hood of his car.

Even....


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

PIGS


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

onlinebiker said:


> Buttheads think the whole world is an ashtray.
> 
> A couple years ago I saw a guy from down the street dump out his car ashtray in front of my house.
> 
> ...


I like that method too. Had a guy doing that to me. Once I identified who he was with use of a camera I began to disperse his trash along with some extra special stuff in his driveway. Needless to say it stopped


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I live on a lake. Sometimes after a busy weekend it looks like a dump out there.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Why must people throw their butts out the window of their vehicle? I don't understand. Don't want to litter in your own vehicle so the road is a better place?


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I won't leave the butts. They go in my pocket or a bucket, but I will gut one I finished or pop off the paper to the filter.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i get more upset with beer bottles left frozen in the ice.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Some guys have respect for the resources but most don't. Doesn't matter if they are sportsman or not. Smokers are probably the most disrespectful people as a group. We have party's and have multiple Ash trays for smokers yet they leave there butts all over the yard, landscape and even in my attached garage on the floor after stepping on them to extinguish them. At least the beer drinkers out the empties in the empty barrel when finished with the can. I don't get it.


----------



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

Robert88 said:


> Can't tell you how annoying and nasty it is seeing all the butts left on the ice.
> 
> If you leave your butts on the ice after you leave you are a dirty animal and I hope you stub your toe real hard.


Same as any freeway shoulder. You see at 2 mph walking; but you don't see it at 70 mph.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

thunderman said:


> Spitting the chew is worse 😫


I chew and spit on the ice.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

thunderman said:


> Spitting the chew is worse


Is it though? I guess urinating on the ice is just as bad.....right?
I chew every once in a while, and spit on the ice. Spit in a bottle left on the ice- now we're talking about disgusting slobs


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Humans are the worst. Seems like some and even us sportsman don't care about litter at all. I get sick of picking it up. Every time I go fishing or ice fishing I make a point to pick up a couple pieced of trash. The other day I picked up two beer cans and a big gulp glass in the parking area. Eventually they will shut it down if people continue to do stuff like that.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Why must people throw their butts out the window of their vehicle? I don't understand. Don't want to litter in your own vehicle so the road is a better place?


I agree 100%, I drive CDL locally and have witnessed hundreds of these pigs first hand. I used to pull up beside them, beep my city horn, and when I got their attention would let them know they dropped something. As you can imagine I got everything from excuse me, to go and phuk yourself, age, gender, race, no stand out crowd, all just as trashy as their butts.


----------



## straightShot (Jul 30, 2007)

Cigarette butts on the ice suck. I agree. People that dump their cigarette butts suck, too.

The thing that really gets me is that there are so many people who will drag their sled to their truck and walk right by a paper cup, wrapper, piece of paper, a bag, a blue or white bait container and more. Trash can be on the ice or in the parking lot. I don't understand it. Why there are so many idiots who will walk right by trash and not pick the trash up and dispose of it after seeing it? Is it because they think that someone else will pick it up? Is it because they didn't drop it themselves so it's not _theirs_? There shouldn't be any trash on the ice or water and there shouldn't be any litter at the access sites. It blows and ends up in the lake. People who pride themselves in being fishermen and who would walk right by trash and not make an effort to keep things clean suck.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Like I said earlier, I live on a lake in Northern Michigan. Contrary to popular opinion its locals, not the lake front property owners, but area locals that are the worse.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gillgitter said:


> Like I said earlier, I live on a lake in Northern Michigan. Contrary to popular opinion its locals, not the lake front property owners, but area locals that are the worse.


Smokers are gonna leave their butts wherever they smoke. It's Human nature and laziness combined. For those that say they police their butts wherever they go isn't true. I'm sure a portion may but the majority are bullshitting everyone.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

johnIV said:


> Smokers are gonna leave their butts wherever they smoke. It's Human nature and laziness combined. For those that say they police their butts wherever they go isn't true. I'm sure a portion may but the majority are bullshitting everyone.


Ya if I see a pack worth of butts on the ice and the guy says "I picked them up when I was done" my first thought is "****'n liar".


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

IMO leaving fish on the ice is the worst.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is your quote from another thread John.

#17 · Nov 29, 2021

Who would ask such an ignorant question ? Who polices there Wads ??? WTF. With all the cigarette butts, pop cans, bottles and garbage on the roadsides and your asking on a sportsman's forum which trashy hunters didn't pick up their wads ? Be proud that your doing what hunters can't do while their hunting and take it as a win for the environment ? Littering comes in many shapes but trying to find a wad that was from a shotshell is like finding a needle on a haystack literally.









Who’s not picking up their wads!!!!


Ok which one of you “trashy” hunters aren’t picking up your wads!!!?? I want names!! Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Chessieman said:


> Here is your quote from another thread John.
> 
> #17 · Nov 29, 2021
> 
> ...


Yep so where's your question ? I didn't start the thread. Maybe this message was meant for someone else. People don't police there butts or garbage in many cases. I stand by that. I never asked why they don't. I know the reason. I don't ask questions I already have answers too. I guess my response was to the person sounding like ONLY hunters and sportsman are pigs


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm curious what point is to be made? Is this equating cigarette butts in a person's hand to shotgun wads that landed who knows where?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I was just pointing out how wads were ok and he pointed out about the butts in another thread. No point really, just bored and ready to go out in the cold and do the wildlife crap. Have a GREAT weekend guys.


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Guy63 said:


> IMO leaving fish on the ice is the worst.


EDIT - Removed my comment because I was still on the first page and didn't realize this thread became what it did and I don't really have anything to add.


----------



## Scottupnorth (Jan 6, 2022)

Being a smoker, I always make sure when I leave the ice I only leave footprints & 2 pieces of lath to mark my spearing hole.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> I was just pointing out how wads were ok and he pointed out about the butts in another thread. No point really, just bored and ready to go out in the cold and do the wildlife crap. Have a GREAT weekend guys.


There is a huge difference. One is super easy to control since it is already in your hand. The other is very difficult to even find.

Sure is a nice day.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Guy63 said:


> ive walked by the same pile of gills on the ice the last 3 weeks. Nothing has touched them. Good in theory but illegal and dumb.


Small lake on our property up north. Full of stunted mud bass and pumpinseeds. If anyone leaves a pile of these guys on the ice, they are gone within 24 hours. Of course there aren't many humans around to scare the birds away.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

TK81 said:


> Small lake on our property up north. Full of stunted mud bass and pumpinseeds. If anyone leaves a pile of these guys on the ice, they are gone within 24 hours. Of course there aren't many humans around to scare the birds away.


Just not the way I was raised. Don't leave anything on the ice intentionally. Saying this I think we all have spilled spikes on accident though!! Lol


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

TK81 said:


> Small lake on our property up north. Full of stunted mud bass and pumpinseeds. If anyone leaves a pile of these guys on the ice, they are gone within 24 hours. Of course there aren't many humans around to scare the birds away.


Leaving fish on ice seems to be more of a thing on Lake St Clair than any other lake i fish and I'm not sure the reason. 

I know some guys mistakenly think the small perch they catch are stunted and think they're helping things by leaving them on the ice but occasionally you'll find several 8" sitting there - and they're almost always left there untouched by anything.

Several years ago I fished a north end canal and someone fileted a bunch of crappie on a boat hoist and left the carcasses and the filets on the hoist. WTF?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Radar420 said:


> Leaving fish on ice seems to be more of a thing on Lake St Clair than any other lake i fish and I'm not sure the reason.
> 
> I know some guys mistakenly think the small perch they catch are stunted and think they're helping things by leaving them on the ice but occasionally you'll find several 8" sitting there - and they're almost always left there untouched by anything.
> 
> Several years ago I fished a north end canal and someone fileted a bunch of crappie on a boat hoist and left the carcasses and the filets on the hoist. WTF?


Some people think if they let the dinks go they'll scare the school


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> Some people think if they let the dinks go they'll scare the school


They will. Gotta have a hole little ways away for that reason. Some guy's to lazy to drill another I guess.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

sureshot006 said:


> Some people think if they let the dinks go they'll scare the school


Put them in a bucket with water and let them go later or move to holes that don't have a bunch of dinks 🤷‍♂️


----------

